
NHTSA proposes rule that cars must talk to each other with 2-4 year plan - mi3law
http://money.cnn.com/2016/12/13/technology/nhtsa-vehicle-to-vehicle-communication-rule/index.html?iid=ob_homepage_tech_pool
======
mi3law
As an armchair observer of the driverless car trend, it seems that a
regulation like this is what is needed to bring driverless car tech mainstream
super fast, as fast as seatbelts perhaps.

~~~
qbrass
The cars have to work under the assumptions that they can't hear all the other
cars, and that the information they receive may not be true. By the time they
successfully handle both cases, the data won't be very useful to them.

